# Master - Slave Configuration



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

The ability to put 1 unit in Master and subsequent units in Slave Mode. 

From the Master be able to record as many programs as tuners are available in all units from 1 interface.

At same time, distribute the programming across all units Hard Drives so if one loses a drive, not all is lost.

Finally, the ability to see all programming across all Master/Slave units on the Master without going to bottom of programs and selecting the other unit, only to have to go through them.

This would also encourage TiVo Customers to keep their old units where they could be put to use in their system instead of selling them on eBay.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

A unified Now Playing list and similar options similar to what you are recommended have been on the wish list for years and years. 

It is less of an issue today than it was before the Mini was introduced. If they didn't do it then, unfortunately, I think it is highly unlikely as a future update.

Not a terrible suggestion, just doesn't seem to be a design path TiVo is interested in.


----------

